# Fire HD 7" on eBay for $99.99 (refurb) appears to be stock clearance.Now ended.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Kindle Fire HD 7" has been selling on ebay for a few days for $99.99 and so far 3,3?? have been sold. LIsted as a refurb, but on reading the comments (slickdeals) these appear to be arriving as new, so a new one must be coming out and these must be overstock being clearanced out.

This has ended. Sold 3676.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with you that I think this is a sign that a new one will probably be announced shortly. It seems like Amazon and Barnes and Noble both have begun to turn to outside sources when they want to get rid of a product before announcing a new one. I assume they do this so they don't have to deal with a lot of returns. Of course this is just my opinion and I have nothing factual to back it up. LOL Yesterday, Amazon owned Woot had the Original Kindle Fire for sale for $99. Once again, I think it was Amazon's way of ridding itself of inventory without having to deal with price matches and returns when their next model is released.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Guess my assumption was correct. Just found this thru google/bing when looking for reviews. New Metal Fire HD-2 7" due out in August.

http://thedroidguy.com/2013/07/metal-amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-to-arrive-in-august/


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

So the screen is the same and they're just adding metal housing? Not sure if that's enough for me to upgrade. 

Then again, I said the same thing when the HD came out...until I saw it 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> So the screen is the same and they're just adding metal housing? Not sure if that's enough for me to upgrade.
> 
> Then again, I said the same thing when the HD came out...until I saw it
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Do remember that, until Amazon actually announces, everything is speculation. . . . .that said, from the article, it sounds like they're focussing mostly on 'ergonomic' and/or design improvements, rather than features. _That_ said. . . .the info's from the case supplier and what would they know about software enhancements.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The screen resolution specs seem pretty amazing.  Not sure about all the controls on the back so will have to wait to find out more.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The new resolutions sound nice but I'm really not unhappy with my current HD 8.9". I love the current cover and wonder how they will reformat to allow access to a button on the back? (I do think the current positioning with cover is at times difficult but mostly I just shut the cover, so only use the buttons for a reset.

Lighter is always nice but wouldn't be enough to entice me.

Front/back camera just might pull me in.

I kind of like the rounded corners on my Fire.

Just hope they choose a less busy day for announcement this year.

Might want to tweak the thread title, since the rumor also applies to the 8.9" with reportedly better resolution there, too.

The Kindle Fire 2, according to the same report, will have three versions: The first one is a 7-inch tablet with a display that has a resolution of 1280 x 800 pixels. The next has the same display size, but with a higher resolution of 1920 x 1200 pixels. The third has a display measuring 8.9 inches, which has a resolution of 2560 x 1600 pixels.
Read more at http://thedroidguy.com/2013/07/metal-amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-to-arrive-in-august/#xLQRbkKRhLQOilvL.99


----------



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

HSN is offering the 8.9", 16gb version today for $279.95.  It includes the cover and free shipping.  I took the plunge and ordered it.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I missed the past about the front and back cameras. That alone is enough for me to upgrade no matter what the other stats are.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

